# Best Speakers for WD HD TV (Sound out) ?



## PraKs (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Need suggestions about speakers (2.1 or 5.1) for WD HD TV & iPOD. It should work for both.

I am aware that WD TV has sound out as TOSLINK & HDMI. Which speakers will be best for it ? 

Here are few in my mind, - Logitech X 540, Altec MX5021 etc etc 

I am not sure which speakers comes with TOSLink & HDMI connectivity  Please help.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

for 2.1: MX-5021 for clarity and Logitech Z-2300 for boom boom booooooom
for 5.1: Logitech X-540 for good surround and Onkyo HT-S3200 for terrific sound with external huge amp that is the best in 20k.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks desiibond

Considering WD HD TV's output what speakers can fit in ?

Can MX-5021 or X-540 be connected to WD HD TV Player ?


----------



## PraKs (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone out there using WD TV ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

yes you can connect 2.1 speakers to that HD Media player but you cannot connect analogue 5.1. To use 5.1, you have to use Optical out to amplier or connect to HDTV using HDMI cable and connect 5.1 spakers to TV's analogue 5.1 out (if it has)

2.1:

ON the rear of the player, you will find one red and one white colored port. you need to buy a cable that has two RCA (red and yello) male connectors on one side and 3.5 mm male connector on the other side. 
like this one: *cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150093338426

A high quality cable will cost around 500 bucks.

5.1: 

1) Use HDMI cable to connect to HDTV and if your TV has analouge 5.1 RCA out, use similar cables to connect to 5.1 channel speakers
2) use optical out to connect to amplifier like the one in Onkyo HS-S3200 or Logitech Z-5500.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you

Can you please tell if MX-5021 or X-540 has HDMI Input / TOSLink / Optical Input ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

no.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you

So need to check for speakers for WD HD TV..

Guys suggest something if you have in mind


----------

